# information needed



## ijks (Jul 30, 2010)

Hiya

I was wondering if they have like a auto trader in portugal that sell UK registered cars,or does anyone have any information where i can look for a uk plated car in portugal.
ive google so many times but i cant seem to find anything so any info would be great.
thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

ijks said:


> Hiya
> 
> I was wondering if they have like a auto trader in portugal that sell UK registered cars,or does anyone have any information where i can look for a uk plated car in portugal.
> ive google so many times but i cant seem to find anything so any info would be great.
> thanks


Try looking in the Portugal News. There are sometimes UK registered cars for sale


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

try
Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello i,
Yep Standvirtual is good, also try:
Automotor
Carros, Casa, Emprego e Classificados Gratuitos - Ocasião &
Anúncios grátis em Portugal, anúncios classificados em Portugal (Compra em Portugal, Venda em Portugal, Contatos em Portugal, Motor em Portugal, Moradia - Locais Comunidade em Portugal,...)

Just out of interest, why on earth would you want a GB registered car in Pt?

Regards,

Chris


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Try looking in the Portugal News. There are sometimes UK registered cars for sale


Hi,
Try the classifieds on all the forums,


----------

